# Liaison après une inversion d'un pronom sujet avec le verbe ? (-nous, -vous, -ils, -elles, -on)



## CapnPrep

Bonjour ! Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de lier le sujet pronominal dans un tour inversé au mot suivant :

Avez-vous (z-)entendu ce bruit ?
Sommes-nous (z-)arrivés ?
Existent-elles (z-)en réalité ?
Sont-ils (z-)étudiants ?
A-t-on (n-)autre chose à proposer ?​
*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## janpol

Personnellement, je n'en ferais aucune et surtout pas la dernière (n).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Janpol pour la disjonction.


----------



## itka

> Avez-vous (z-)entendu ce bruit ? liaison presque automatique
> Sommes-nous (z-)arrivés ? liaison possible
> Existent-elles (z-)en réalité ? liaison presque jamais faite
> Sont-ils (z-)étudiants ? liaison presque jamais faite
> A-t-on (n-)autre chose à proposer ? liaison presque jamais faite



Comme tu vois, il n'y a pas de règle univoque... Du moins à ma connaissance (de francophone pour qui il n'est pas besoin de règles...).
Il me semble toutefois qu'on ne fait que rarement la liaison avec le pronom de 3e personne dans ce cas (inversion sujet-verbe)...

_Avez-vous-z-écouté ce qu'a dit le professeur ?
Ont-ils// écouté ce qu'a dit le professeur ?
_
Avec les autres pronoms_, _l'absence de liaison me gêne : si l'on utilise l'inversion pour la question, on est dans un registre soutenu et la liaison est presque obligatoire (essais avec différentes voyelles et différents types de mots suivants) :
_Serons-nous-z-accompagnés ? Etiez-vous-z-obligatoirement accompagnés ? Porterez-vous-z-un chapeau ? Demanderons-nous-z-à partir plus tôt ?_


----------



## Qcumber

Je croyais que ces constructions étaient telles qu'après le pronom, un autre segment phonologique commençait, ce qui faisait que le pronom portait l'accent tonique et que par conséquent aucune liaison n'était possible.

| Ont-ils | appris | leurs leçons | ? 

Les syllabes ayant l'accent tonique sont <ils>, <pris> et <çons>.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> si l'on utilise l'inversion pour la question, on est dans un registre soutenu et la liaison est presque obligatoire (essais avec différentes voyelles et différents types de mots suivants) :
> _Serons-nous-z-accompagnés ? Etiez-vous-z-obligatoirement accompagnés ? Porterez-vous-z-un chapeau ? Demanderons-nous-z-à partir plus tôt ?_


Je crois que je ne ferais ces liaisons qu'à la lecture d'un texte poétique, mais pas spontanément pour une phrase de tous les jours.



Qcumber said:


> Je croyais que ces constructions étaient telles qu'après le pronom, un autre segment phonologique commençait, ce qui faisait que le pronom portait l'accent tonique et que par conséquent aucune liaison n'était possible.


Ce n'est pas forcément une question d'accent tonique… Par exemple :

_les oncles_ → [lez‿ɔ̃kl]
_les onze_ → [le.ɔ̃z]


----------



## Qcumber

Oui, c'est compliqué et il y a des exceptions (dans ce cas il s'agit d'un mot qui commence par un hiatus), mais le principe du découpage en segments phonologiques avec accent tonique sur la dernière syllabe de chaque segment est indéniable. En outre chaque segment correspond à une unité grammaticale.


----------



## CapnPrep

Merci de vos réponses. P. Fouché (_Traité de prononciation française_, 1959) confirme en gros ce que vous avez dit. Dans la conversation courante, on ne fait pas la liaison. En « style soutenu » : 





> On peut entendre la liaison après les pronoms _nous_, _vous_, et un adjectif, un infinitif, un participe passé ou une préposition : _Pouvons-nous écrire ? Sommes-nous arrivés ? _Etc. […] et dans :_ Pourquoi criez-vous ainsi ? Pourquoi en avez-vous autant ?_ Etc.


----------



## Qcumber

FOUCHÉ sait de quoi il parle, mais cela doit être très inhabituel.
Entend-on cela sur la scène?


----------



## CapnPrep

En le lisant plus attentivement, je m'aperçois que Fouché donne également des exemples de pronoms de la 3e personne, mais uniquement suivis de _y _ou de _en_ (+ infinitif) :

Doivent-ils [z] en parler ? Peut-on [n] y répondre ?​Est-ce que, pour vous, les pronoms _y_ et _en_ peuvent favoriser cette liaison ?


----------



## janpol

Je n'imagine pas que l'on puisse faire ces liaisons. Surtout celle qui se ferait avec le "n" !
Doivent-ils = la liaison indiquerait qu'il s'agit de "ils" pluriel et non pas de "il". Je le sais déjà ("doivent" et non pas "doit"). J'ai donc essayé un verbe qui ne fait pas cette différence "à l'oreille": "osent-ils en parler ?" Là, la liaison serait vraiment utile et, pourtant, je ne la ferais pas non plus...
Il est vrai que, si j'avais à poser cette question, je dirais : "Est-ce qu'ils Z osent en parler ?" ou "Ils Z osent en parler ?"(et je ne ferais pas non plus la liaison avec le "t" de "osent" de crainte que mon interlocuteur comprenne : "ils osent t'en parler.")


----------



## geostan

Quoi qu'il en soit, il vaut mieux éviter les liaisons avec les pronoms inversés. Ainsi, on ne risque jamais de se tromper.

Cheers!


----------



## The_chemist

CapnPrep said:


> Bonjour ! Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de lier le sujet pronominal dans un tour inversé au mot suivant :
> 
> Avez-vous (z-)entendu ce bruit ?
> Sommes-nous (z-)arrivés ?
> Existent-elles (z-)en réalité ?
> Sont-ils (z-)étudiants ?
> A-t-on (n-)autre chose à proposer ?​



Non, tu ne peux pas faire de liaison de la sorte.

surtout la troisième phrase et la dernière.


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour!


J'ai une petite question: Feriez-vous la liaison dans "Auriez-vou*s u*n stylo?"  Je la fais toujours car elle me paraît plus élégante (inversion avec _vous_ + complément comme _un_/_une_). Que diriez-vous? La faire ou non? C'est après tout facultatif, non?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Pas de liaison, pour ce qui me concerne. Faire la liaison me parait affecté.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je n'y connais rien en théorie, mais personnellement, comme Punky, je ne fais pas la liaison.


----------



## yannalan

Moi non plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Faire la liaison me parait affecté.


C'est le mot. Pas de liaison pour moi non plus, donc. (Enfin, sauf en poésie.)


----------



## Cath.S.

Ayant remarqué depuis belle lurette que nombre de gens ne comprenaient tout simplement pas ce que je disais et me faisaient répéter les phrases les plus simples, j'ai appris à me déshabituer de la plupart des liaisons. Le hiatus est dans l'air du temps.


----------



## WatsJusto

Je sais que pour les déclarations on fait (presque toujours) la liaison entre le pronom personnel est le verbe, exemples: ils (z) ont; vous (z) allez, etc. Est-ce que ça c’est toujours correct quand les verbes apparaissent dans une question à l’inverse, exemple : Où allez-vous (z ?) aller ? Ont-ils (z ?) acheté des cadeaux ?  Quel jour est-on ? Dans le dernier exemple il me semble nécessaire de faire la liaison entre le ‘t’ et ‘on’, n’est-ce pas ? Merci de me répondre!


----------



## ptitpoux

Oui, on fait la liaison avec est-on puisqu'on fait toujours une liaison entre le verbe et son sujet inversé. La liaison est toutefois interdite après le pronom inversé. Donc, ont-ils acheté prend une liaison entre ont et ils, mais pas entre ils et acheté.


----------



## WatsJusto

Ok. Merci. Donc la liaison est aussi interdite entre "vous" et "aller"  dans la forme inversée : où allez-vous _ aller? Merci de me répondre!


----------



## Lune bleue

WatsJusto said:


> où allez-vous _ aller?



Exact, pas de liaison ici.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Sanglebleu et mordioux !

On ne dit pas "Où allez-vous aller ?". Jamais. […]

On dit :
- "Où irez-vous ?" pour un futur non immédiat
- "Où allez-vous ?" pour un futur immédiat
- "Où partez-vous ?" si jamais il s'agit d'une destination touristique ou d'un déménagement

Quant à la liaison, on peut la faire mais on peut/doit parfois l'omettre entre le z de allez et le mot suivant. Quelques exemples :
- "Où allez-vous être affecté l'en prochain ?" /u ale vu *z*ɛtʁafɛkte lã pʁɔʃɛ̃/
- "Où allez-vous apprendre l'Anglais ?" /u ale vu ɑpʁãdʁ lãglɛ/


----------



## Reynald

Lune bleue said:


> Exact, pas de liaison ici.


D'accord avec vous, bien sûr. 
On peut peut-être quand même signaler que cette liaison n'est pas interdite (avec _nous _et _vous_). Elle peut s'entendre chez des locuteurs au parler très recherché (certains diront affecté), souvent comme marqueur d'une classe sociale.


----------



## noir_ecaille

Ce n'est pas forcément pédant mais à utiliser *avec précaution* -- sous peine de mésusage/dérappage rapide/facile/ridicule qui vous catégorise aussitôt au mieux parvenu ou maniéré ; au pire hâbleur, mièvre ou mythomane _(qui s'y croit -- mais qui s'y trompe...)_. Tout est dans la subtilité de classe (us et coutumes), en effet


----------



## Crepplin169

Salut tout le monde. J'espère que je poste ce message dans le bon forum.

Je sais qu'il y a trois type de liaisons. Je sais que la liaison est obligatoire lorsqu'un pronom est suivi par son verbe. Par exemple, "vou*s*-êtes".
Cependant, si on a une inversion et un infinitif qui le suit, Est-ce qu'on fait la liaison toujours, jamais ou parfois? 

L'exemple qui me gène est "Aimeriez-vou*s* être riche?"

Je dirais que c'est une liaison interdite ou optionnelle mais je voudrais que quelqu'un dont le Français est langue maternelle m'assure.

Un gros merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une liaison facultative, mais on ne la fait généralement pas.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

La liaison n'est pas impossible, mais il est beaucoup plus habituel de ne pas la faire. Elle relève d'un niveau de langue recherché.


----------



## tilt

C'est sans doute une idée très personnelle, absolument pas justifiable du point de vue de la grammaire, mais il me semble que je ferais la liaison assez facilement dans le cas d'un _vous _pluriel, et plutôt pas si c'est un vouvoiement. Comme si cette liaison augmentait la "pluralité" de la phrase...

_Aimeriez-vous être riche ? -> Pas de liaison
Aimeriez-vous être riches ? -> Liaison
_


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Tilt,

C'est bizarre, mais moi aussi !


----------



## Roméo31

Quand on voit l'_s _à la fin de "riches", on est peut-être porté inconsciemment à en mettre un devant "être", en le prononçant comme il se prononce souvent, c'est-à-dire _z..._


----------



## WatsJusto

Je pense que c’est correct (ou possible) de faire la liaison dans cette question posée à l’inversion :  Allez-vous (z) en acheter ? Mais, je devine (et j’en doute) que c’est pas vraiment possible sans le mot « en », c’est-à-dire : Allez-vous acheter une robe ? (san liaison entre ‘vous’ et ‘acheter’), c’est vrai ou j’ai tort. Merci beaucoup d’avance !!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, on ne fait pas la liaison devant le pronom _en_ :

_Allez-vous | en acheter ?_​
D'ailleurs, si on la faisait (_Allez vous‿en acheter_), on le comprendrait comme un ordre : _Allez [là-bas pour] vous en acheter_.

Sinon la liaison est facultative, mais on ne la fait généralement pas :

_Allez-vous(‿)acheter une robe ?_​


----------



## itka

> Sinon la liaison est facultative, mais on ne la fait généralement pas


... mais on la ferait à l'impératif ! _Allez vous(‿)acheter une robe !_


----------



## OLN

C'est ce que voulait dire Me Capello.  On fait toujours la liaison lorsqu'il s'agit d'un verbe pronominal*, mais généralement pas dans les autres cas, d'où la confusion que la liaison provoquerait.

*Vous vous_‿_achetez une robe. Allez vous‿acheter une robe !


----------



## WatsJusto

Merci beaucoup pour toutes les réponses! En somme: Allez-vous en acheter? (comme une question, pas de liaison entre 'vous' et 'en'), Allez-vous en acheter! (comme un ordre on fait la liaison entre 'vous' et 'en'...ou entre 'vous' et 'acheter' dans la phrase: Allez-vous acheter une robe!), mais pour la question: Allez-vous acheter une robe? - pas de liaison.  J'ai bien compris?  Merci beaucoup à vous tous!


----------



## OLN

Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça. Si tu lis bien ce qui a été écrit, tu verras que la graphie diffère elle aussi.
C'est un peu compliqué d'expliquer comment en arrive à devoir résoudre en pratique orale la différence entre _Allez-vous [bientôt] en acheter  *?* _et_ Allez [là-bas pour] vous en acheter *!* _, mais je me lance. 


*1*.- _Aller_ (déplacement) *+* verbe pronominal _*s'*acheter _*+* impératif :
Notes : S'acheter = acheter pour soi. Pas de trait d'union entre sujet et verbe car il ne s'agit pas d'une question. _Aller_ indique le déplacement au sens propre, dans le but exprimé par le verbe qui suit ; on pourrait aussi dire partir, sortir, courir ou foncer  [à la boutique pour] s'acheter une robe.

Affirmatif : _Vous‿allez [à la boutique] vous‿acheter une robe_. --- Impératif  : _Allez vous*‿*acheter une robe *!  *_On fait la liaison entre _vous _et_ acheter_, pour distinguer à l'oral cette forme de la forme interrogative + verbe non pronominal.
Au singulier : Affirmatif :  _Tu vas t'acheter une robe_. --- Impératif :_ Va t'acheter une robe *!*_​Avec les pronoms : Affirmatif : _Vous‿allez vous‿en‿acheter une. --- _Impératif : _Allez vous‿en‿acheter une *!*_  Liaison normale entre _vous_ et _en_, pour la même raison que plus haut.
Au singulier : Affirmatif : _Tu vas t'en‿acheter une. --- _Impératif :_ Va t'en‿acheter une *! *_​♦ Avec le verbe non pronominal et les pronoms, histoire d'être à peu près complet : Affirmatif :_ Vous‿allez en‿acheter une. --- _Impératif _: Allez en‿acheter une *! *_(je ne fais personnellement pas la liaison entre _allez _et _en_)
​
*2*.-  _Aller _semi-auxiliaire marquant le futur proche *+* forme interrogative :
Notes : L'interrogation se construit en inversant sujet & verbe et en les reliant par un trait d'union. On monte le ton en fin de phrase.

Affirmatif : _Vous‿allez [bientôt] acheter une robe.--- _Interrogatif :_ Allez-vous | acheter une robe *?*_ _ _On ne fait habituellement *pas* la liaison entre_ vous et acheter_, pour bien distinguer à l'oral cette forme de l'impératif + v. pron.
Au singulier :   Affirmatif :_ Tu vas acheter une robe. ---_ Interrogatif :  _Vas*-*tu acheter une robe *?*_​Avec les pronoms : Affirmatif :_ Vous‿allez en*‿*acheter une. ---  _Interrogatif  :_ Allez-vous _|_ en*‿*acheter une *?*  _Habituellement *pas* de liaison entre_ vous _et_ en _(même raison).
​♦ Avec le verbe pronominal_ *s'*acheter _(= acheter pour soi):
Affirmatif :_ Vous‿allez vous‿acheter une robe. --- _Interrogatif :_ Allez*-*vous vous‿acheter une robe *?* _
Avec le v. pron. et les pronoms : Affirmatif :_ Vous‿allez vous‿en‿acheter une. --- _Interrogatif :_ Allez-vous vous*‿*en*‿*acheter une ?_

​


----------



## t k

Jusqu'à quelle heure êtes-*vous ouverts* en semaine ?

Bonjour.
J'ai trouvé que on *ne prononce pas* la liaison entre "*vous"* et "*overts"*.
Est-ce que c'est toujours le cas ?
Merci.  --- tk


----------



## JClaudeK

t k said:


> J'ai trouvé que on *ne prononce pas* la liaison entre "*vous"* et "*ouverts"*.


Selon moi, on *peut* faire la liaison entre "vous" et "ouverts", c'est même plus euphonique. Mais on la fait pas /plus systématiquement.


----------



## Maître Capello

La liaison est facultative, mais on la fait assez rarement. La faire donne un ton affecté à la phrase.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> La faire donne un ton affecté à la phrase.


Je ne trouve pas.
Prononcer deux ([v*u*] [*u*vε:ʀ]) à la suite n'est ni très facile ni très euphonique, à mon humble avis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nos avis divergent ; je n'y vois rien de compliqué ni de dissonant.

Par ailleurs, certains considèrent même la liaison après tout pronom sujet inversé comme étant *interdite* (p.ex.: « _Sont-ils / arrivés ? Avez-vous / aimé le film ?_ » [source]).


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Nos avis divergent.


En effet.
Mais j'ai pu constater à plusieurs reprises déjà que vous êtes plutôt anti-liaison, cher MC.  

Edit:


Maître Capello said:


> Par ailleurs, certains considèrent même la liaison après tout pronom sujet inversé comme étant *interdite*


Certains, soit.
Ici (site très sérieux à ma connaissance), ce cas de figure n'est pas mentionné.
Ici et ici non plus.


----------

